

Will Facebook Kill the US Dollar? - quintinsykes
http://www.banking4tomorrow.com/?p=763

======
SkyMarshal
TLDR: With 500 million people using them, Facebook Credits could become a
viable alternative currency to the dollar, yuan, etc. Especially if FB starts
entering deals that allow FB currency to be used to purchase real world goods
and services, say at Walmart, and/or deals that allow FB users to send each
other 'moneygrams' or other payments worldwide using FB currency. Proof of
concept has already happened with at least one popular virtual currency in
China.

Lotta speculation, but very interesting to anyone interested in how money
works, or international economics.

